# برنامج virtual serial port مجاني مدى الحياة ومجرب 100%



## #MAAM# (27 أبريل 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
* 
وأنا بدور على النت على برنامج *virtual serial port* وجدت هذا البرنامج الرائع المجاني واشتغل الحمد لله وحبيت أشارككم فيه
 
*كيفية التشغيل
 *
(1) إفتح البرنامج واختار من قائمة
device == > create




​


----------



## #MAAM# (27 أبريل 2011)

(2) من قائمة
Device type ==> pair




​


----------



## #MAAM# (27 أبريل 2011)

(3) وبعد كده إختار COM الذي تريد عمل الربط بينهم أنا هنا مثلا إخترت
COM2
مع
COM4




​


----------



## #MAAM# (27 أبريل 2011)

(4) إبدأ بالضغط على
start




​


----------



## #MAAM# (27 أبريل 2011)

*التحميل من

هنا

أو

هنا*​


----------



## COMFORT (20 ديسمبر 2011)

*بس البرنامج لا يعمل إلا على ويندوز xp ... جربته على ويندوز 7 و لم يعمل*


----------



## ادور (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## السطيح (4 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

